# I'll start Critique my pen



## jd99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just turned this beauty from plastic.

What do ya all think. :biggrin:


----------



## nativewooder (Apr 25, 2012)

Harsh critiques:  That reminds me of cow pies!  Your vocabulary!!  I wanna urp!!! (All in jest!)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 25, 2012)

WOW!!!! That's the "best" casting that I've ever seen:wink: Did you use PR or Alumilite?:biggrin:


----------



## booney0717 (Apr 25, 2012)

HEY THATS MY DESIGN!!!!!


----------



## MattTheHat (Apr 25, 2012)

Meh, it's a bit too flashy for my tastes, but whatever. 


-Matt


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 25, 2012)

Can you do a tutorial on that cap????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?:wink:


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 25, 2012)

FIT AND FINISH ARE SUPERB!


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 25, 2012)

It almost seems like it was made using in injection mold.  Nice work.  Tell me about your finish.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 25, 2012)

I would have liked a bit better coloration blend. It might be that you'd didn't mix the resin quite enough to get the blob of color in the middle.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 25, 2012)

Definitely "outside the box" thinking.  A++ on originality.  The blank used here harmonizes with the hardware  very well.  BTW, is that a Brooks blank?


----------



## Gilrock (Apr 25, 2012)

Well that pen would be awesome for me cause I have a bad habit of chewing on pens.  That's the problem with all the pens I make...I can't chew on them....maybe that guy making the scented pens is onto something...lol.


----------



## gimpy (Apr 25, 2012)

WOW, it awsome !!!!!!!!!!!!! what do they cost, can I get 100 of them for a party next week, ..........only if it takes a refill


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 25, 2012)

And the Cheap Chinese knockoffs have already hit the stores..... They couldn't even get the color right.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/BIC-Round...0000003142050&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=15393846


----------



## mredburn (Apr 25, 2012)

To fat in the middle, to skinny on the ends, The length is wrong, the clip and the cap are to short.  The front section is to straight and the colors clash.  Do it over!


----------



## kmla (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice pen.  Does it come in a fountain version?

:biggrin:


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I prefer the lines of a more classic looking pen.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 25, 2012)

Your work is really shotty at best.. I have seen better products from mainland China


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice pen! But why should I buy yours when the bank, grocery store, my barber, the oil change place will all GIVE me their upgraded version with their phone numbers imprinted. 

With their pens, all I have to do is pick the one I want from the free pen jar (compliments of the pizza delivery place) when I need to call them. It saves me the expense of a 411 call.

What does your pen do? Seems kinda pricey to me


----------



## wolftat (Apr 25, 2012)

I would be embarrassed to be seen using that one (or any of its millions of copies). Otherwise, nice job.


----------



## BSea (Apr 25, 2012)

Nope, I don't like it.  Don't know why, don't care, just don't like it.


Oh, and the lighting is bad too.:wink:


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Apr 25, 2012)

Its just a pen! I can buy one like that at Walmart. :tongue:


----------



## InvisibleMan (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't really care for that much bulge in the middle, but if you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## renowb (Apr 25, 2012)

Is that real turquoise?


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Apr 25, 2012)

why does it say "made in china" on it?  That's pretty cool how you did that.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't care for the nib section at all, why the two bumps,, I'll bet the cap will scratch when posted, can't you make treads? It sure as hell looks like turquoise, what a waste of a good blank, it has absolutly no style, couldn't you have at least pinched the waist? Other than all that I simply love it!!


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 25, 2012)

What size bit does it use?  And the bushings, where did you get them?


----------



## TerryDowning (Apr 25, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> couldn't you have at least pinched the waist? Other than all that I simply love it!!



That's funny, I was thinking just the opposite...

At least it's not yet another wasp waisted slimline:biggrin:

I like the clean simple lines, I bet someone could sell millions of those if the price is right


----------



## Xander (Apr 25, 2012)

The cap length to body ratio is all wrong. Not sure what's up with the nib, seems kind of bumpy. There seems to be something up with the finish in the mid section, like the CA was not MM'ed enough. How does one change the refill? Other than that GREAT pen. Never seen one quite like it. Don't think I can afford a one-off hand crafted pen though, I'll stick to my WalMart supplier.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 25, 2012)

WOW, that's the thinnest and longest kitless I've seen! How'd you manage such a straight thin body without any drill drift?


----------



## Tage (Apr 25, 2012)

What did you you use for a finish?  Is it a rollerball or ballpoint?  What type of refill does it take?  Did you use slimline bushings or turn between centers?  Huh?


----------



## reiddog1 (Apr 25, 2012)

It's official.  We have all lost our minds!!!!


----------



## M. Newell (Apr 25, 2012)

I think there is a market for that :question:


----------



## chriselle (Apr 25, 2012)

Follow the link....QUICK!!


Pen Makers Guild


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 27, 2012)

HoratioHornblower said:


> Its just a pen! I can buy one like that at Walmart. :tongue:


 My Walmart has them only in packages of 10 so I can't buy just one.....


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 27, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> I prefer the lines of a more classic looking pen.


 Don't you think you should have painted the tube or the inside of the blank before turning that????


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 27, 2012)

*My alternate choice*

This is my personal favorite....25 years young and still writes with the original refill.


----------



## moke (Apr 27, 2012)

How much do you market that for?  Is there much competition?


----------



## jd99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just noticed who this post was from, Hmmmmm

:biggrin:


Andrew_K99 said:


> I prefer the lines of a more classic looking pen.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Danny I NEVER said I didn't participate in this thread (it was, and is still amusing)

I just stepped back a second and looked at how Mike might have seen it and I agreeed with him, it was making fun of his proposal.


----------



## Leviblue (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice effort on a kitless oh I mean a componentless pen.


----------



## jd99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> Danny I NEVER said I didn't participate in this thread (it was, and is still amusing)
> 
> I just stepped back a second and looked at how Mike might have seen it and I agreeed with him, it was making fun of his proposal.


 And that's is your take on it, and your intitled to that other see it otherwise. 
But in the other thread your going on and on at how it was an intended jab at Mike on my part, and it wasn't. plus you trying to convince others it was.
I voiced my opinion, it's an OK idea, I think that kind of thread will get out of control, just as the other thread has, and it's not even a crituiquing thread.



1. this is just a forum, a bunch of text messages on a server someplace, not life.

I was going to go on but it's not worth it. Some people have fun in life others take it way to seriously. the way it is.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Please re-read my comments, your perception of what I have said is seriously flawed.

I made 3 comments about the 'Bic' thread [here, here and here]

Not once did I say it was an intended jab, nor was I in anyway attempting to convince anyone of anything. All I said was I understand how Mike saw it.

If you are going to attempt to quote someone do so correctly!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok, enough. The banter has definitely acquired an edge.  

Time for a turning break, don't you think? 

Andrew
assistant moderator


----------



## jd99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry but I don't see ay quotes in my post. 
this is a quote
"That 'Bic' (I still think it's a Papemate) thread took Mike's idea and made a joke out of it. It suggests anyone trying to get feedback on a pen is just wasting their time."

You should have stated "In my opinion" the way it's writen (I read) you want others to agree to your opinion. 

Now I'm not going to get into a ****ing contest with you and the same as the other thread...

In the words of the Shark Tank 
I'm Out


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 27, 2012)

...


----------



## wouldentu2? (Apr 27, 2012)

You won't be able to sell many looking like that. Maybe in black.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 27, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Sorry but I don't see ay quotes in my post.
> this is a quote
> "That 'Bic' (I still think it's a Papemate) thread took Mike's idea and made a joke out of it. It suggests anyone trying to get feedback on a pen is just wasting their time."
> 
> ...


 Hmmmm ..... that is a pretty straight forward response  in reply to a post of mine where I wondered why Mike was upset about the "Bic" thread.  In my opinion it had nothing to do with anything someone else might have written, or about the other thread or about the OP topic in this thread.  I think perhaps you read more into that post than was ever intended.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 27, 2012)

For those following this little banter between Danny and I I'd like to point out that the quote above omitted my first comment which was "*my* take on it".

I apologies If I'm stirring the pot in any way I just don't like being misquoted over and over.


----------

